# The Justus League - Lost in Transportation



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Some time ago a package left on it's long journey from Virginia U.S.A to Perth Australia. Sent by none other than that formidable duo now known as The Justus League. As time went by hopes began to deminish. But today like a blinding flash out of no where a box landing on my door step, a very battered, battle weary and scared box... complete with the all to familiar "Opened for Inspection by Customs" sticker stuck on it.


Thinking to myself, wow who sent this, coz Santa just whipped my but on Monday with a mega bomb... where did this come from?? So I turn it over and look at the return addy and bang. Couldn't believe my eyes as we had almost given it up as gone AWOL.

So anyway, the contents:


And My very own JL Poker too.


Complete with personalization. I love this thing, it is totally awesome and will forever be a prized posession.


They even sent some beautiful outfits for our kids. Here is Skylar holding hers up.


Anita and Frank thank you so very much for these beautiful gifts, some won't last long as they will be smoked / eaten, but the others will be cherised for a lifetime. You guys are truely wonderful and we can't thank you enough.

BTW, I can't wait to try some recipes out of the cookbook. I know you said it was for Nicki but we have a slight problem there... I'm the better cook lol, don't tell her I said that.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice hit from TJL.
Jason, that Virginia cheerleader is cute as a button. She'll be breakin' hearts before ya know it.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Nice hit from TJL.
> Jason, that Virginia cheerleader is cute as a button. She'll be breakin' hearts before ya know it.


Don't I know it.

Made a bodge of the post, accidently hit the enter button at the wrong time, so I've fixed it up know.

And here is Zane's. Unfortunately Zane was crying and a bit grumpy at the time of the photo shoot so I will have to get a photo of him wearing it later.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

WOW! How nice was that. Congratulations and very very cool VA nutcases.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

What a thoughtful hit! Can't think of anyone more deserving for such a package!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice job JL -- Watch out Jason, those Vienna Sausages have gotten you on the Customs watch list for sure.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Frank and Anita can bomb with the best of them! Good job you two!

-Matt-


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great and thoughtfull bomb, all in a day's work for the Justus League...wtg Frank and Anita!

Jason, hope you are your family get lots of pleasure from the bomb full of goodies!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

I am amazed at each bomb that is hitting from these two. awesome!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice Job Anita and Frank.

Now we are even bombing kids. That is priceless.

Enjoy Jason. Watch those cheerleaders they will definately keep you running !


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

WTG guys and including the children is an exellent idea.

Enjoy Jason


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Excellent bomb Frank and Anita! The outfits for the kids are priceless. Is that potted meat I see? Man, I've eaten too much of that stuff in my days. Enjoy the goodies Jason.

Mel


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats Jason, WTG guys!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Incredible bomb, Anita and Frank!!!!

Oreos and Potted meat....ahhhhhhh!!!!

Enjoy the package, that is AWESOME!!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank God it got to you Jason, if you can smoke the cigars thats fine, we'll send you more. I'm thinking after being in transit for 5 or 6 years they're probably not going to be to good. I guess the box has a sticker from every port in the world..


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Congrats Jason, glad to see the package finally made it. You can't say enought about Frank and Anita. Their bombs are fantastic and they are two of the most generous people I know. WTG guys!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

way to go you two crazies.
congrats mate,
you're a deserving botl.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

floydp said:


> Thank God it got to you Jason, if you can smoke the cigars thats fine, we'll send you more. I'm thinking after being in transit for 5 or 6 years they're probably not going to be to good. *I guess the box has a sticker from every port in the world..*


Yeah, just where is Timbuktoo?? Somewhere in Africa?? Well I have a nice stamp from their now 

Of course I'm just kidding.
Frank as I said in my PM, those sticks appear too be in quite good order. Still soft and springy, still oily, still have a good aroma and also the bands are still tight. Usually a dry cigar has shrunk abit and the bands are quite loose bit these seem just fine. Of course the test will be in the smoking and that is exactly what I intend to do with them :w

Thanks again guys, I can't begin to explain how this bomb made me feel.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

God, if you stick your head in here, Thank You!! The potted meat and the vienna sausages are the only thing we could think of that would be the American version of Vegemite.. just tastier..LOL

Skylar is adorable!!! She is definantly gonna be heart breaker. Can't wait to see a picture of Zane. Hope they clothes fit them Jason and you get a cool night when they can wear them. Didn't think about how warm it is there.

How about sending me a picture of Skyler and Zane together and I'll send you something else... 

Just soooo glad you finally got it.. never in my wildest dreams did I figure it was gonna take 3 months to get there. Never going to use the slow boat again.. air all the way from here on out! LOL

enjoy Jason...and if you'll remember, that's not really a bomb. Just a thank you for the wonderful things you have sent here.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

How could anything be tastier than Vegemite :r 

Funny I was already thinking of sending you guys a picture so I will get around to doing that.

Never mind about how long it took. Although those cigars couldn't stop talking about their world cruise and how they went shopping here and did that and yadda yadda. Those little buggers have seen more of the world than I have :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

LOL.. we learned a couple of lessons on this bomb Jason. Air Mail only and make sure to put some humidification in your cigars you send..LOL


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

mels95yj said:


> Excellent bomb Frank and Anita! The outfits for the kids are priceless. Is that potted meat I see? Man, I've eaten too much of that stuff in my days. Enjoy the goodies Jason.
> 
> Mel


I don't know if any of you listen to John Boy and Billy on the radidio, but they do a spot with Carl Childress thats pretty dang funny about the potted meat. And if you've seen the movie sling blade you'll know what I mean. Not gonna post it here because its a bit funky. Funny Ha Ha..


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice hit and second time this week.


And just how long was that bomb navigating the globe?

Stacey


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Warhorse545 said:


> Nice hit and second time this week.
> 
> And just how long was that bomb navigating the globe?
> 
> Stacey


Within a week of being 3 months..


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Well damn. Long time. At least it got there. But potted meat?????????  

And well I should keep my mouth shut, I may be back to eating a lot of that soon. 



Hell of a bomb tho 


Stacey


----------

